# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) أهداءات موقع رائع لمعرفة كيفية عمل hard reset للكثير من انواع الهواتف القديمة والجديدة

## lsanlmakhfi

السلام عليكم احببت ان اقدم لكم موقع  يحتاجه كل فني في التعامل مع الكثير من انواع الهواتف التي تاتي فيها رقم  سري او التي تاتي ويوجد فيها اخطاء لا اطيل عليكم هذا هو الموقع 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
هذه صورة للطريقة التعامل معهعغلعبغؤغف

----------


## king of royal

مشكووووووووور اخى ..........

----------


## Alamdar

likhwan salamo 3laikom andi ichkal f réstoration d portabl iphone 3GS f akhir etap kaitla3 li erreur (-1) ila kan momkine wa khokran jazakomo llaho khairan

----------


## bilbao1

شكرا لك يا اخي نورت المنتدى

----------


## hichamazizi

مشكووووور على الموضوع

----------


## azizfass

تحياتي الخالصة .موضوع ىائع أتمنى لك التوفيق وشكرا

----------

